# 08 Easton...where to buy?



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Where's the best place to purchase an EA70 stem and handlebar? I've looked at the usual spots (performance, nashbar, etc) but can't find it. Anyone?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Try your local bike shop that stocks Easton, Giro, Bell or Blackburn product and they will be able to get it. 
Many of the online retailers don't deal with big name brand components becuase such companies really don't want their product being sold on the internet.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

You could always let Qbike surf check the internet tubes for lowest prices and see what it comes up with.


----------



## hotshot (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an EA70 Oversized stem I will sell to you for cheap..pm me if your interested...110mm


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

Ebay!

or check out .....

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/Items.asp?Cc=CMR%2DHAN%2DEAS


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Pretty good selection - great prices


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Rubber Lizard said:


> Try your local bike shop that stocks Easton, Giro, Bell or Blackburn product and they will be able to get it.
> Many of the online retailers don't deal with big name brand components becuase such companies really don't want their product being sold on the internet.


Interesting, I called three LBS's here in Norcal, none stocked Easton bars. Guess I'll just order off the net.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

superflychief said:


> Ebay!
> 
> or check out .....
> 
> http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/Items.asp?Cc=CMR%2DHAN%2DEAS


Thanks for the link - great prices! I'll give them a shot.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...ODUCT.ID=382&CATEGORY.ID=2&MODE=SPECIALS&TFC=

EA70 stem for 30 bucks. Go nuts.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

edlouie said:


> Thanks for the link - great prices! I'll give them a shot.


i'm lookin at picking up a set of Easton wheels from beyondbikes too, but the reviews and stories about them are HORRIBLE!!! Apparently people do get their stuff, they just have to wait a while. Did you place your order yet? Let me know how it goes


----------

